#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Cambodia Forum >  >  > Cambodia Questions >  >  Hotels in Siem Reap...Recent info?

## mordred

I'll be making a trip to Siam Reap to visit Angkor in the very near future to take some pics and I'm looking for suggestions on hotels that aren't too expensive.  I don't need a swimming pool or too much high end b.s. because I don't expect to spend much time at the room unless I'm sleeping.  Being close to night life would be nice.  

Any suggestions?

----------


## Andrew Hicks

I'd highly recommend the Reaksmy Chanreas Hotel which is at the bottom of the main drag on the right between the two night markets and right near the restaurants.  Only $15 a night (as of three weeks ago) and within staggering distance of the Zanzy Bar!

Stupid but I've lost their card (jing jing).  More details about the hotel and Angkor generally on my blog at www.thaigirl2004.blogspot.com.

Andrew Hicks

----------


## Ciaphas

I have stayed at the city river hotel, great little hotel with lovely rooms and a minutes walk to all the nightlife.

----------

